# HE Mod Maintenance



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Just making the thread to discuss high-end gear maintenance and general looking after... in anticipation of the New Hellfire Titan being released soon, I decided to bring the Hellfire Phantoms out to play with...

The Delrin Phantom gets Petroleum Jelly.
The Stab Wood Phantom gets Renaissance Wax.

Coconut Oil does a great job on Stab Wood but I think it eventually darkens the wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/19)

My first attempt at using Mesh Pads to give some love to my Stab Wood Solar Storm...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/19)

I must give you a tub of my home made beeswax mix, I use it for the Asvape Gabriel stabwood body and it works really well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I must give you a tub of my home made beeswax mix, I use it for the Asvape Gabriel stabwood body and it works really well.



Thanks @RainstormZA that would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My first attempt at using Mesh Pads to give some love to my Stab Wood Solar Storm...
> View attachment 165184
> View attachment 165185
> View attachment 165186


If the mod is mostly without scratches I would go for a 3200 followed by 8000 grit. 
The 12000 grit is great for a shine!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/19)

Christos said:


> If the mod is mostly without scratches I would go for a 3200 followed by 8000 grit.
> The 12000 grit is great for a shine!



This is hard work!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is hard work!


I find placing the pad on a table surface with a rounded edge and moving the mod and not the pad easier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/19)

Some Stab Mods getting some love and attention!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/19)

@Rob Fisher I totally forgot about it. Did you get the Beeswax from BigGuy?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/19)

Not yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/20)

Some of my Stab Wood mods getting some attention! Howards Feed-n-Wax!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/10/21)

Thought I would revive an old thread!

has been way too long since I have had my daily beaters all maintained at once!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (1/10/21)

P.S. @Rob Fisher 2 of these pulsars you brought back from the Paris Vape show way back when! 

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/21)

I remember them well @Christos. Good times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

